# CONFIG_X86_X32 enabled but no binutils support

## doskanoness

Hey, I got message "arch/x86/Makefile:178: CONFIG_X86_X32 enabled but no binutils support" when I executed make install after make olddefconfig, make -j12 and make modules_install:

```
gentoo /usr/src/linux # make install

arch/x86/Makefile:178: CONFIG_X86_X32 enabled but no binutils support

sh ./arch/x86/boot/install.sh 5.15.11-gentoo-desktop \

        arch/x86/boot/bzImage System.map "/boot"
```

Kernel version: 5.15.11

Is there any way to solve this problem? Thanks

----------

## Ionen

Is CONFIG_X86_X32 enabled? If so, disable it. Note that this is /not/ for 32bit/x86 support on x86-64, that's provided by CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION.

x32 is some kind of hybrid that requires proper tools and profile, and doesn't have much support (I don't recommend it).

----------

## doskanoness

I don't have the exact option CONFIG_X86_X32 in the .config. Which option should I disable instead? CONFIG_X86=y?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

doskanoness,

CONFIG_X86_X32 was for a 64 bit install but using 32 bit pointers.

It was never completed, so don't use it.

----------

## SilkeSiy

Hello, Thank you everyone for having this thread

I got the same message when I tried to build the new kernel manually. I used `make olddefconfig` to get the .config file and it had `CONFIG_X86_X32=y` so that means my old kernel 5.10.76-gentoo-r1 had the same option.

my old kernel (5.10.76-r1) was installed using genkernel as well when i was installing gentoo so i'm assuimg this is the result of genkernel.

and for the current 5.15.11 kernel update i just used genkernel again since i faced errors and needed the PC asap.

should i be worry about anything? do i need to disable it in genkernel config somehow for future kernels to avoid problems?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SilkeSiy,

Its a harmless but untidy warning.

Next time you make your kernel with genkernel, run genkernel with its menuconfig option and turm off CONFIG_X86_X32 before the kernel builds.

----------

